# measuring a roof of blueprints ?



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

I'am measuring some roofing plans for my buddy's building, on the blueprint the building is 67' x 80' which comes up to 5360 s.f now the pitch is a 6/12 is this the right ratio for a 6/12 1.118, so if i take 5360 x 1.118 = 5992.48 which is 60 squares is this right. So the building would be 6000 s.f correct or do i take the 5360 x 2 sides which is 10'720 sf . if anyone can help me this would be greatly appreciated. thanx


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

If the roof is a very simple dormer or hip roof with NO valleys, then you'd take (width x pitch factor) x length = squares. I _guess_ square feet x pitch factor would also work the same.

If the roof is not a very simple roof, you have to measure each roof section individually and do the geometry for each roof section. Then add up all the sections for a total number of squares.

If the print doesn't have a roof plan, I suggest creating your own by examing the floor plans and elevations.

BTW I have 6/12 @ 1.11 and 7/12 @ 1.16


----------



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> If the roof is a very simple dormer or hip roof with NO valleys, then you'd take (width x pitch factor) x length = squares. I _guess_ square feet x pitch factor would also work the same.
> 
> If the roof is not a very simple roof, you have to measure each roof section individually and do the geometry for each roof section. Then add up all the sections for a total number of squares.
> 
> ...


The roof is is a simple 4 sided hip, the print does have a roof plan scale is 3/16= 1' , I'm alittle confused because of the elevation plan is 1/4 = 1' so therefore if i scale on the roof plan from the eve to ridge i come up with 30' and on the elevation plan from the eve to the ridge is 15'. SO i want to know if iam correct on the 67' x 80' =5360 x pitch 6/12 =5949.60 around 60 squares correct. THats the total number of squares he needs for the roof then right then add some more squares for the ridge cap correct, overall he is building a 5000 sf building. THanx again grumpy


----------



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

herm said:


> The roof is is a simple 4 sided hip, the print does have a roof plan scale is 3/16= 1' , I'm alittle confused because of the elevation plan is 1/4 = 1' so therefore if i scale on the roof plan from the eve to ridge i come up with 30' and on the elevation plan from the eve to the ridge is 15'. SO i want to know if iam correct on the 67' x 80' =5360 x pitch 6/12 =5949.60 around 60 squares correct. THats the total number of squares he needs for the roof then right then add some more squares for the ridge cap correct, overall he is building a 5000 sf building. THanx again grumpy


So in other words do i just add 67'x 80 = sf or do i mutilply it twice 67'x 80' = 5360 x 2.thanx


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Herm, my best advice is above. Draw a roof plan and figure each section of the roof individiually. I could really really be screwing you over big time here giving you quick math because I don't know what the roof looks like. 

If you do it the hard way you will be 100% correct each and every time.


----------



## herm (Sep 1, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Herm, my best advice is above. Draw a roof plan and figure each section of the roof individiually. I could really really be screwing you over big time here giving you quick math because I don't know what the roof looks like.
> 
> If you do it the hard way you will be 100% correct each and every time.


so i guess i'll just go off the roof plan in the blueprint then once again thanx alot for the info it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Specialist (Jun 11, 2004)

Herm,
Take the width x length x pitch factor. Add 5%, give or take, for the waste. Ignore the dimensions on the elevations. What throws you off is the elevation is showing the difference in height between the eave and the ridge. Just use the square footage. I look at several prints a day.


----------

